# Best tubes for slingbow



## Vetryan15

Just a quick Q, I am making a slingbow, was just curious as to what would b the best to use, tubes, or bands, any ideas? I do know a few people here shoot em. But too impatient to PM them
Thanks


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I'd go for Theratube every time. Maybe start with green but I think you'll find that you may want a lot more with slingbows than you might choose for a slingshot. My current preference is for the silver but I'm very happy with the black too.

BUT you do need to make sure that your arrows can stand the force. It is unnerving when they shatter on send-off !


----------



## Vetryan15

Thank u Ruthie, I knew u would b the one to reply. Haha, I was gonna send u a PM, but my Internet is rreally bad. It was quicker to post out here
Thanks


----------



## ruthiexxxx

No worries amigo  . I have tried bands with some of my slingbows but I always seem to come back to tubes. Almost always Theratube though the green DubDub with an inner core of Tex's heavy black latex tube worked great as well


----------



## Vetryan15

Now, would I b able to use full size arrows? Or would they have to b smaller?


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Vetryan15 said:


> Now, would I b able to use full size arrows? Or would they have to b smaller?


I use really long ones for the most part....one gets a better draw.....a metre plus in the shaft and then the head that can be a large nail or something like a steak knife blade. Good quality bamboo of around 10mm seems to be best


----------



## Vetryan15

Thanks again for the info


----------



## dannytsg

It depends on how you are making the SlingBow. If you are making a traditional fork frame with wrist brace I would recommend dub dub tubing. I have recently started using it in mine and it comes in light pull to super heavy pull. You could also use theraband tubing but from my experience silver tubing and dub dub plum is not much different.

If you are making a hybrid frame such as those Joerg does then you could use flat bands.

Also I draw to 32" and use 32" arrows. The ideal situation is that you should be drawing the full length of your arrow shaft so get arrows to suit your draw and then size your bands to suit.


----------



## Vetryan15

Thanks Danny


----------



## Vetryan15

Another Q. Would it b recommended and r u able to use TBG???


----------



## dannytsg

Vetryan15 said:


> Another Q. Would it b recommended and r u able to use TBG???


Yes you can but in my opinion it all depends on the slingbow design. If it is a metal wire frame I would advocate tubing. If it is a flat frame then bands will be fine. I have flat bands on th one my wife uses and it works fine.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

dannytsg said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Q. Would it b recommended and r u able to use TBG???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can but in my opinion it all depends on the slingbow design. If it is a metal wire frame I would advocate tubing. If it is a flat frame then bands will be fine. I have flat bands on th one my wife uses and it works fine.
Click to expand...

Are those the Asda bands amigo...I hear they are good


----------



## Vetryan15

dannytsg said:


> Another Q. Would it b recommended and r u able to use TBG???


Yes you can but in my opinion it all depends on the slingbow design. If it is a metal wire frame I would advocate tubing. If it is a flat frame then bands will be fine. I have flat bands on th one my wife uses and it works fine.








[/quote
Thanks Danny


----------



## dannytsg

ruthiexxxx said:


> dannytsg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Q. Would it b recommended and r u able to use TBG???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can but in my opinion it all depends on the slingbow design. If it is a metal wire frame I would advocate tubing. If it is a flat frame then bands will be fine. I have flat bands on th one my wife uses and it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those the Asda bands amigo...I hear they are good
Click to expand...

Yes they are. They make it easier for her to shoot as they are not very heavy on the draw but still give a nice fast response through the shot. I have had some really good results when compared to theraband and these are a lot cheaper.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

a couple of exceptions to my preference for tubes on slingbows. On the left one made from the lovely blank that Alfshooter sent me (double Tex Express bands) and the other combines bunny ears with triple Tex Express bands.


----------



## dannytsg

You do make some good looking slingbows Ruthie


----------



## ruthiexxxx

dannytsg said:


> You do make some good looking slingbows Ruthie


thanks amigo


----------



## Vetryan15

Amazing amazing amazing


----------

